# IIS Server und Companyweb funktionieren nicht mehr!



## DerHeld (20. Juli 2006)

Hi, hab ein kleines Problem! Benutze Windows Small Business Server 2003 mit IIS für die Companyweb. Seit kurzem kommt man nicht mehr auf die Webseite mit http://servername, oder direkt am server mit localhost, oder companyweb usw. also gar nicht. darum hab ich IIS deinstalliert und dann wieder installiert. Im Internetinformationsdienstemanager unter Websites sehe ich Standardwebsite und Microsoft SharePoint-Administration die beise laufen. hab noch zusätzlich companyweb händisch hinzugefügt. Standardwebsite läuft auf die IP-Adresse des Servers und Port 80. 
Wenn ich auf Standardwebsite RMT und Durchsuchen, kommt dann die Fehlerseite: Die SEite kann nicht angezeigt werden ..... Fehler: Server oder DNS kann nicht gefunden werden im Internet Explorer      

Das Problem ist, dass jetzt in der Serververwaltungskonsole alle Seiten die mit html/asp aufgebaut werden wie der Menüpunkt Sicherung usw. nicht mehr funktionieren bzw. ich nicht administrieren kann!

IIS hab ich schon neugestartet, die Verzeichnisse wurden gleich gelassen also, in inetpub/wwwroot bzw. inetpub/companyweb

anpingen kann ich den server, nslookup auf companyweb funktioniert auch!

bitte um dringende hilfe, bzw tips!
DANKE!


----------

